
Ask HN: Has TikTok been auto-installed on your phone? - StandardFuture
I am not sure if it was Samsung, Google (Android), or my cellular provider (Verizon), but something auto-installed TikTok onto my phone. Has this happened to anyone else?
======
elmerfud
Nope. I use a one plus 5t on T-Mobile.

------
navjack27
Nope. Pixel 2 on Fi.

------
varbhat
No.

